# Damp problems with Penthouse



## Joesoap13 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi 
I'm new to the forum, hope you are all well.

I have had a penthouse in Mahmutlar for about 8 years but have not used it much. 

I have been told by the managers that there is a damp problem and it will cost me 20,000 euro to fix it.
They tell me it is not just my apartment but all penthouses and ground floor apartments in Mahmutlar have the same problem.

This seems very strange, they say it is the very hot weather that is causing it.

Would be very grateful if this could be verified as a general problem in Mahmutlar or Alanya and if so, what kind of problem is it and is it expensive to fix.

Thanks


----------



## saw87 (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi, 

I'm sorry I dont know the answer your questions but I'd suggest you post it on another forum (I'm not allowed to post the exact name here but its a forum all about living in Turkey! Just google it. ) I'm sure you're more likely to find the answers there from many people who have properties in the same area.

What I would say is, I would be extremely wary of parting with any money (nevermind 20k!) without evidence such as a structural survey, which I would have checked by a professional to make sure its authentic. 

Good luck!


----------

